# What do you get when you cross Hulk Hogan with Jar Jar Binks?



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Behold: My latest UV-phobic purchase ...










Fits well under the helmet and the straps hold the scarf in place. It has a sweat-band like a dew rag.

I took it for a 12 mi test ride yesterday. My first impressions were largely positive. I will have to give it the 1pm peak UV/heat test. One thing that did catch me by surprise was the wind noise. It gets quite loud.

$20 on Amazon and Nashbar.

Better Fred than dead.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm liking this thing more and more. On a hot ride, I put a little water on it, and it really helped cool me off without making a mess. The solar protection is great. It doesn't even look _that_ stupid.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

wgscott said:


> It doesn't even look _that_ stupid.


We'll be the judge of that, but you have to post a pic of you wearing it (with helmet, of course).


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

The problem is that I look (and am) pretty stupid, even without wearing this thing.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

As long as you're driving a chariot, you will look completely normal when wearing that.










"Nyah. Nothin' wrong with 
that hat. See? Nyah."


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

I have something like this that I will wear at the beach or out in a boat. Have not used it for cycling. I slather on sunscreen for that


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

It looks more aero than my solution.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

El Scorcho said:


> It looks more aero than my solution.
> 
> View attachment 314586


I have that too. Unfortunately it comes off if you go too fast, but for long sunny climbs on a mountain bike, it is ideal. It goes to Utah with me.

(Da Brim, if anyone else is interested). (Best pronounced like "Da Mare", with a Chicago accent.)


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

wgscott said:


> Behold: My latest UV-phobic purchase ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's that called ? Do you have the Amazon or nashbar link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

plag said:


> What's that called ? Do you have the Amazon or nashbar link?


Amazon:

Halo Headband Solar Skull Cap & Tail, White

Nashbar:

Halo Headband Solar Skull Cap & Tail, White


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Specialized has their lawyers looking for you...


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Specialized has their lawyers looking for you...


Bass-ackwards decal.

I'm not nuts about symmetry or OCD about little everyday details, but that guy facing backward would bug me in sort of a major way... kind of like a flag decal "blowing" against the prevailing wind on an airplane, etc.

Am I missing some symbolism here? Is the fact that his headband tassels are blowing with the prevailing wind a clue?


----------



## jason124 (Jul 25, 2006)

JCavilia said:


> We'll be the judge of that, but you have to post a pic of you wearing it (with helmet, of course).












wgscott picking up his Pinarello after a tune-up :aureola:


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

See. Nothing to lose one's head over.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

When your HOT, you are .. well... HOT!

I made my own similar to that for a desert ride, it works.


----------

